# Kaltlichkathode(n) zu schwach



## mumble_GLL (18. August 2010)

Hallo

Ich weiss nicht, ob der Thread / das Thema hier rein gehört. Wenn nicht, bitte verschieben.

Wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt, habe ich ein unschönes Problem und zwar folgendes:

Immer, wenn ich den Rechner starte, fällt mir auf das die beiden Kathoden (grün oben / rot unten) kaum leuchten insbesondere die Rote hat meiner Meinung nach einen Defekt. Vielleicht liegts aber auch am Konverter / Inverter das der kaputt ist was ich aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen kann weil die CCFL´s ja noch leuchten wenn auch schwach. Woran kann das liegen


Kann mir einer helfen?

Mein System:
Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3Ghz
Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1GB
3 GB Ram
Jersey Game Zone 650 Watt

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Ov3rdos3d (18. August 2010)

-Entweder die Kathode ist innen gebrochen
-Das Kabel zur Kathode ist gebrochen (nicht durch ein normales ersetzen!)
-Der Inverter ist defekt


----------



## Own3r (18. August 2010)

Wenn beide KKs so schwach leuchten, dann ist der Inverter sicher defekt!


----------



## mumble_GLL (18. August 2010)

was ich vergessen habe zu sagen ist das die KK´s manchmal flackern besonders die grüne


----------



## Ov3rdos3d (18. August 2010)

okay dann ist es der inverter. vorausgesetzt natürlich dein netzteil ist auf der leitung heile?!?


----------



## Seabound (18. August 2010)

Wenn mans  bei den Kathoden helle mag, sollte man die spätestens nach nem Jahr sowieso auswechseln. Ist wie bei Aquariumlampen. Das Zeugs verliert sukzessive an Leistung. Und im Gegensatz zu Aquariumlampen kostet so ne Kathode ja fast nüscht.


----------



## Own3r (19. August 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn mans  bei den Kathoden helle mag, sollte man die spätestens nach nem Jahr sowieso auswechseln. Ist wie bei Aquariumlampen. Das Zeugs verliert sukzessive an Leistung. Und im Gegensatz zu Aquariumlampen kostet so ne Kathode ja fast nüscht.



Hast du dafür mal eine Quelle?


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Hast du dafür mal eine Quelle?




Nö! Brauchste aber auch nicht. Kann man ganz gut beobachten. 


Bei dem Aquariumlampen hingegen gibts zahlreiche Beispiele in der Fachliteratur mit empfohlenen Wechselintervallen. Die Röhren haben relativ schnell nur noch die Hälfte oder weniger der auf der Verpackung angegebenen Leistung. Und das nehmen dann gerne die Pflanzen oder die Fische krumm. Man sollte sich also ziemlich genau an die Empfehlungen halten. Zumal es einem nicht direkt auffällt, dass die Teile dunkler werden, weil das langsam geschieht und man ja jeden Tag zukuckt. 

Ich weiß nicht ob die Kathoden und die Aquariumleuchtstoffröhren die gleiche Technik haben, aber den Effekt kann ich bei beidem gut beobachten. Vielleicht gibts da aber auch qualitative Unterschiede.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. August 2010)

Aquarienleuchten verlieren in der Tat an leistung mit der Zeit. Im jahr gut 25 %. 

Allerdings muss man da zwischen T8 und T5 unterscheiden. T 5 verlieren nicht so schnell ihre Leistung.



> Ich weiß nicht ob die Kathoden und die Aquariumleuchtstoffröhren die  gleiche Technik haben, aber den Effekt kann ich bei beidem gut  beobachten. Vielleicht gibts da aber auch qualitative Unterschiede.



Nein sie haben eine andere Teschnik und ja es gibt unterschiede

@ Tropic; Versuche mal die kks an einen anderen Starng des Netzteils zu hängen. Bei mir war es das selbe Problem. Und als ich sie an den anderen 12 V starng gehangen habe ging es wie es sollte. Vermutlich hast du zuviele verbraucher mit dran.


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2010)

Ich denke, dass die CCFL Röhren keine Leuchtleistung verlieren, da das Edelgas leuchtet und die Röhren nicht beheizt werden.

Die T5 Röhren verlieren an Leuchtleistung, weil sie einen Starter haben und auch eine Heizspannung.


----------

